# Uniform for separated Rangers



## MCH75 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello,

I am looking for guidance on the wear of uniforms for separated Rangers in my particular case.

AR 670-1
23–4. Former members of the Army a. Unless qualified under another provision of this regulation, or under the provisions of 10 USC 772, former members of the Army may only wear the uniform if they served honorably during a declared or undeclared war, and if their most recent service was terminated under honorable conditions. Personnel who qualify under these conditions will wear the *Army uniform in the highest grade they held during such war service,* in accordance with 10 USC 772. b. When authorized, the uniform may be worn only for the following ceremonial occasions and when traveling to and from the event and must follow guidance included in paragraph 3–7c. (1) When attending military funerals, memorial services, weddings, inaugurals, and other occasions of ceremony. (2) When attending parades on national or State holidays, or other patriotic parades or ceremonies in which any active or reserve U.S. military unit is taking part. Uniforms for these occasions are restricted to service and dress uniforms; the combat uniform and physical fitness uniforms will not be worn. Wearing the Army uniform at any other time, or for any other purpose than stated above, is prohibited.

The section in question is the bold section (above)

Pertinent information about myself:
-GWOT veteran of 4 tours with 75th (2006-2009)
-Separated under honorable conditions from active duty (75th RSTB - 2009)
-Separated under honorable conditions from reserve duty (leg unit - 2013)

My question:
I would like to wear my service uniform at an occasion of ceremony soon and want to wear my Ranger uniform. That is, I earned my tan beret and want to represent my service at its best. I interpret the regulation as stating that I must wear my highest grade uniform i.e. E6, but I do not see any prohibition on my wearing the uniform of the unit that I went to war with. I think that it would be authorised for me to wear the regimental insignia, citations, jump boots, and beret, rather than the counterparts for my reserve unit.

What is your opinion ranger buddies?


----------



## pardus (Apr 13, 2015)

I think it would be better if you were vetted before people started giving uniform advice on the internet.

Too many posers out there trying to elicit advice. Not that I'm insinuating at all that you are one at all, I'm sure you understand what I mean. Stolen Valor and all that.


----------



## Worldweaver (Apr 13, 2015)

see previous post


----------



## MCH75 (Apr 13, 2015)

@pardus 
I respect your position. There is nothing worse than some civilian diluting the Ranger standard. I just made a profile today and don't exactly know how to track down people in my bat who may be on this forum.

@Worldweaver 
I also had this thought, being that I was an E5 at bat and it was my 'wartime' unit. Makes sense, and I'd rather be a ranger E5 than a leg E6.


----------



## pardus (Apr 13, 2015)

MCH75 said:


> @pardus
> I respect your position. There is nothing worse than some civilian diluting the Ranger standard. I just made a profile today and don't exactly know how to track down people in my bat who may be on this forum.
> 
> @Worldweaver
> I also had this thought, being that I was an E5 at bat and it was my 'wartime' unit. Makes sense, and I'd rather be a ranger E5 than a leg E6.



All you need to do is hit the "Vetting & Requests" tab at the top of the page, then under "User Requests" hit "Vetting Request", then fill the form out. You don't need anyone from your unit to vouch for you (although that will work if they are vetted), official documents, such as DD214 (standard form for vetting), or ERB etc... is fine.

Vetting is not a requirement, but members will only go so far with you unless you are vetted for obvious reasons.


----------



## AWP (Apr 13, 2015)

MCH75 said:


> I think that it would be authorised for me to wear the regimental insignia, citations, jump boots, and beret, rather than the counterparts for my reserve unit.






MCH75 said:


> I also had this thought, being that I was an E5 at bat and it was my 'wartime' unit. Makes sense, and I'd rather be a ranger E5 than a leg E6.



You're in the Reserves/ Guard and you wish to wear your uniform as it appeared in the 75th, not in this new unit?


----------



## MCH75 (Apr 13, 2015)

@Freefalling 
I am honorably discharge. I am not assigned to any unit. My question is: based on the regulation, can I wear the uniform of the unit I deployed with, rather than the unit at my final ets?


----------



## Worldweaver (Apr 13, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> You're in the Reserves/ Guard and you wish to wear your uniform as it appeared in the 75th, not in this new unit?



Free, 

I believe he left the reserves in 2013.  He just wants to wear his uniform representing his time at the 75th, with the rank he achieved at that time.


----------



## AWP (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm tracking. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## MCH75 (Apr 15, 2015)

Verified. In the interest of discretion, private message me any opinions on the matter. If you stumble on this thread, and you are verified, I'll let you know what people say.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 15, 2015)

I wish I could help, but the last time I even looked at 670-1 for this specific topic it just made my fucking head hurt.  670-1's probably the worst damn manual the army has.


----------



## compforce (Apr 15, 2015)

The short answer is no. 

 Unless you were an E-7 at Regiment and got busted or resigned a commission, your uniform at the highest grade was the uniform you wore when you got out.  The only exception would be if the war ended while you were at Regiment and you were later promoted, in which case you would wear both the rank and uniform at the end of the war.  Since the war is still going, this doesn't apply to you.

AR 670-1  paragraph 23-4 is the start.  There's also DA PAM 670-1 4-10.b.1.b

http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/p670_1.pdf



> _(a) Ranger tan beret. _Soldiers *currently assigned* to the following units are authorized to wear the Ranger tan beret.
> 
> Personnel will wear the approved flash of the unit to which they are assigned.
> 
> ...



You're not currently assigned and so no longer authorized the beret.  Getting out does not change that.  Your last DD214 has a "last duty assignment" box.  Whatever is in that box is your currently assigned unit. 

These all originate with 10 USC § 772   which says

https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/10/772



> (e) A person not on active duty who served honorably in time of war in the Army, Navy, Air Force, or Marine Corps may bear the title, and, when authorized by regulations prescribed by the President, *wear the uniform, of the highest grade held by him during that war.*



This would be the exception I mentioned above.  The war was still active in 2013 so whatever uniform you wore then would be the one you wear today.


----------

